# Best 7 fixed bridge



## 3amsleep (Feb 1, 2011)

im planning to build a 7 string and im looking for "the best" fixed bridge available via online sellers.

So far it seems that the gotoh 7 string flatmount (machined solid brass, niiice), hipshot stainless steel, and the TonePros7 are the best around. 

obiously the custom schaeller hannes7 is the most awesome bridge ever, but not on the market.


----------



## King Ian (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 2 hipshot guitars, an 8 and a 7. Wouldn't buy another guitar without one.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 1, 2011)

My guitar playing friend has impure thoughts about Ibanez' Gibraltar Standard 7. It's kind-of a special order thing though.

I second the Hipshot hardtail though.


----------



## thewildturkey (Feb 1, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> My guitar playing friend has impure thoughts about Ibanez' Gibraltar Standard 7. It's kind-of a special order thing though.
> 
> I second the Hipshot hardtail though.



I third these statements.

I have a Hipshot on 3 of my guitars, 2 7's and an 8.

However I do have the Gibraltar Standard 7 on my RGA7, and it is also very awesome. I like how it can be string through or top loading depending on how you string it. I wish they would make a 8 string version of this bridge, as top loading would be good for the really long scale guitars.

Not sure if top loading bridges have an different tone to string through, but I would have thought not.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 1, 2011)

I put a Hipshot 8 on my build and its solid as a rock. Highly recommended.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 2, 2011)

do note that those 7-string fixed bridges that warmoth is selling are actually made by takeuchi, not gotoh. gotoh 7-string fixed bridges are available via carvin under the ft-7 bridge.

imo, the best after-market 7-string fixed bridge in terms of quality of material and build is likely the hipshot unless you are a t-o-m fan.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 2, 2011)

The Gibraltar on the Xyphos 7s


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 2, 2011)

Hipshot, flat, amazing action and intonation adjustment and stays where it's adjusted to. and best part is it's ciompletely unnoticeable when playing, which you want


----------



## scab24 (Aug 24, 2014)

I kind of want to get a hipshot bridge. Actually just reading these forums has been giving me some serious GAS. Anyway, how good is the tuning stability on it? Also which version should I get to replace a RG7321 bridge, just out of curiousity?


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 24, 2014)

I do love brass, but I'd recommend the Hipshot for its comfy design for palm muting.


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 24, 2014)

scab24 said:


> I kind of want to get a hipshot bridge. Actually just reading these forums has been giving me some serious GAS. Anyway, how good is the tuning stability on it? Also which version should I get to replace a RG7321 bridge, just out of curiousity?


I don't know well Ibby's so I can't answer on this part of the question, but regarding tuning stabilities, if we're talking about only the bridge itself, there's nothing to complain about. They are as great as their reputation. But tuning stability is not only about the bridge, and for fixed bridge, I think it's kind of the very last reason of tuning instability, imo (for tremolos, it's another story).


----------



## XtremelySLOW (Aug 24, 2014)

I just put a cosmo black Tight End R 7 on my RG7421. I bought it cause it looks cool, but it really does feel better on my hand than the basic hard tail. Also, this could just be my imagination, but with the new bridge, the strings feel more "taut." I mean, the string tension is the same since I didn't change tuning or string gauge, but they don't seem to flail about like they did before. 

I bought it from Rich.


----------

